# Strada CM Comp



## objectuser (Jul 14, 2013)

Has anyone ridden the Strada CM Comp?

I like most of what I see. I'm sure it'll be heavy, but that's not my biggest concern. I'd use it as a fitness bike, replacing my Cannondale Quick 5.

I do wonder about the head angle, seems rather steep. But I wonder if I'd even notice or care.

I do need to read more about fitment with road bikes. I'm 6'1" and not sure if I'd be better off on the 58cm or 61cm. I think there are a few guides out there.

Anyway, I'd be interested in reviews of people that actually bought them.

Thanks!


----------



## objectuser (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, maybe I just need to read more about rake and things to get an idea of how it would handle.


----------



## tiredone (Sep 27, 2017)

You can check out my thoughts on the Strada CM Comp on the Bikeforums.net here: BikesDirect Strada CM Comp for commuting? - Bike Forums


----------

